#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Εκλογές ΤΕΕ 2013: Ζωντανή διαδικτυακή συζήτηση εκπροσώπων των παρατάξεων σχετικά με την ανάπτυξη

## Xάρης

*Πότε:* Πέμπτη, 21 Νοεμβρίου 2013, 15:30-17:30.
*Πού:* Διαδίκτυο, Ζωντανά μέσα από το  www.iekemtee.gr
*Κόστος Συμμετοχής:* 0¤

*Διοργανωτής:* Ι.ΕΚ.Ε.Μ./Τ.Ε.Ε.

*Συντονιστές:* 
Αθ. Σαφάκας, πρώην πρύτανης Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών
κ. Λάμπρος Πυργιώτης, Πρόεδρος του Συνδέσμου Ελλήνων Περιφερειολόγων

Η συζήτηση θα επιμερισθεί σε τρεις θεματικούς κύκλους. 
Ο χρόνος θα κατανεμηθεί ισομερώς στους εκπροσώπους των παρατάξεων. 
Δεν θα έχει τη μορφή των ερωτήσεων και απαντήσεων, όπως δηλαδή γινόταν σε επίπεδο βουλευτικών εκλογών. 
Ο κάθε εκπρόσωπος στη ροή της συζήτησης θα παίρνει τον λόγο όποτε θέλει, με μόνη δέσμευση να μην υπερβεί αθροιστικά στο σύνολο των παρεμβάσεων του το χρόνο που δικαιούται.

*Πηγή:* ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ

----------


## Xάρης

Ματαιώθηκε η διαδικτυακή συζήτηση λόγω τεχνικών προβλημάτων σύμφωνα με την παρακάτω ανακοίνωση του ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ:
"Η σημερινή συζήτηση δυστυχώς ματαιώνεται, καθώς το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάστηκε αποδείχτηκε αξεπέραστο. Το ΙΕΚΕΜ-ΤΕΕ επέλεξε το συγκεκριμένο χώρο για να εξασφαλιστεί  η αρτιότητα της  οργάνωσης της συζήτησης, κάτι το οποίο δεν επετεύχθη τελικά, παρότι η δοκιμαστική λειτουργία ήταν άψογη και το σύστημα λειτουργούσε κανονικά λίγο πριν την έναρξη και παρότι στο συγκεκριμένο χώρο υπήρχαν συνδέσεις με 2 παρόχους. Στη συζήτηση προσήλθαν εκπρόσωποι 10 παρατάξεων. 
Ζητάμε συγνώμη και  σε κάθε περίπτωση πιστεύουμε ότι τέτοιες συζητήσεις συνεισφέρουν ουσιαστικά στον προεκλογικό διάλογο."

*Πηγή:* ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ

----------

